# Transmission fluid change maintenance.



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi all,

My x-trail is due for its 40k tranny fluid change but going through the manual it only mentioned the type of fluid I should use but do not show where to drain the fluid nor the amount of fluid to replace it.
My questions to you guys are:
1. Are there any websites that show instruction? I figured it would probably easy to find the drain nut but I want to be sure.
2. What is the capacity? I dunno how many liters to buy.

It is an 2005 X-trail SE 2.5L engine automatic transmission.

Thanks all


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think you have to change trany oil that soon... the book states 120,000km and it's a synethic oil, transmax z, about 8 litres


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmm, my book indicates 80,000km and to use dextron 4 only. No synthetic.

To answer the post though. First you need to order a drain bolt washer from nissan. The drain plug is located under the car, almost directly under the drivers seat. It is a 17mm bolt that is screwed into a large black pan. To fill you open the hood, and remove the transmission dip stick. You fill the tranny from there. You will need a pretty skinny funnel. The tranny will take approx 4L. (a rebuild will take more) The change is very easy. Easier than changing your oil. No filter to change.

if you pm me your email address, I will send you the relevant pages out of the service manual.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

dextron 4 is synthetic... full trany flush will require more than 8 litres... I believe, just draining the pan is 4 litres... I personally would get someone to flush a trany.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I might be wrong, maybe its Dexron III, Mercon. Eitherway, unless you are going to get a full flush, stick with whats in your car now. When I did mine, I spoke to the Nissan mechanic, and he said just by the suggested spec by a reputable company. Change it out every couple years, no flushing as it tends to disturb deposits in the tranny and you will be fine. Its so easy to do, that really there is no reason not to do it a little more often than required..


----------



## bugsymalone (Jul 2, 2014)

tbk said:


> Hmm, my book indicates 80,000km and to use dextron 4 only. No synthetic.
> 
> To answer the post though. First you need to order a drain bolt washer from nissan. The drain plug is located under the car, almost directly under the drivers seat. It is a 17mm bolt that is screwed into a large black pan. To fill you open the hood, and remove the transmission dip stick. You fill the tranny from there. You will need a pretty skinny funnel. The tranny will take approx 4L. (a rebuild will take more) The change is very easy. Easier than changing your oil. No filter to change.
> 
> if you pm me your email address, I will send you the relevant pages out of the service manual.


i could you please send me the relevent pages..cheers
[email protected]
[email protected]
many thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

bugsy just do a google for the service manual. Very cheap or even free. And within that service manual it specifies to do a drain and fill only. Flushing will potentially harm your transmission. Nissan specifically counsels against it.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

tbk when I phoned Nissan dealer they told me they would have to special order the gasket. I was told they just reuse the old one, so that is what I did. no leaks no problems to report.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

tbk said:


> To answer the post though. First you need to order a drain bolt washer from nissan. The drain plug is located under the car, almost directly under the drivers seat. It is a *17mm* bolt that is screwed into a large black pan. To fill you open the hood, and remove the transmission dip stick. You fill the tranny from there. You will need a pretty skinny funnel. The tranny will take approx 4L. (a rebuild will take more) The change is very easy. Easier than changing your oil. No filter to change.


I did this today and on my 2005 AWD it was not a 17mm. Probably a 19, but I didn't have that and used a 3/4 socket instead.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

A 19mm and a 3/4 are interchangeable.


----------



## talljerry (Mar 24, 2012)

I used a Hydro-Turf Oil Extractor a tube goes down the dipstick and pumps out the Automatic transmission fluid.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

First I have heard of those. Out of curiosity how much transmission fluid did it remove? I would guess this is less harmful than a flush machine, but as it operates by creating a vacuum would it not be reversing the flow direction of the fluid? Quick check shows toyota , volvo, bmw and mercedes owners having used them. Obviously you managed to do so as well. Seems more work than draining, but maybe not. How is your transmission liking the change?


----------



## talljerry (Mar 24, 2012)

quadraria10 said:


> First I have heard of those. Out of curiosity how much transmission fluid did it remove? I would guess this is less harmful than a flush machine, but as it operates by creating a vacuum would it not be reversing the flow direction of the fluid? Quick check shows toyota , volvo, bmw and mercedes owners having used them. Obviously you managed to do so as well. Seems more work than draining, but maybe not. How is your transmission liking the change?


the Extractor will get all the transmission fluid that is in the pan 4 quarts there is 10 quarts in the transmission so I used the Extractor 3 different times. I used Royal Max ATF


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info. So basically the extrator removes the same amount as a simple bottom drain. So with the 3 drains and fills you are around 90% new transmission fluid. I only did 2 on ours last summer, so around 60 % new fluid. I was amazed how well it eliminated vibrations from the tranny when stopped at a light in drive. Not to mention how smooth the shifting became.


----------



## chrischurchman (Dec 22, 2014)

tbk said:


> Hmm, my book indicates 80,000km and to use dextron 4 only. No synthetic.
> 
> To answer the post though. First you need to order a drain bolt washer from nissan. The drain plug is located under the car, almost directly under the drivers seat. It is a 17mm bolt that is screwed into a large black pan. To fill you open the hood, and remove the transmission dip stick. You fill the tranny from there. You will need a pretty skinny funnel. The tranny will take approx 4L. (a rebuild will take more) The change is very easy. Easier than changing your oil. No filter to change.
> 
> if you pm me your email address, I will send you the relevant pages out of the service manual.


Hi, just seen you entry about changing the transmission fluid on a Nissan X-Trail. I have a 2.2 Diesel manual transmission. Would you be so kind as to send me the relevant pages out of the service manual. My e-mail address id [email protected]


----------



## warles (Jan 9, 2016)

tbk said:


> Hmm, my book indicates 80,000km and to use dextron 4 only. No synthetic.
> 
> To answer the post though. First you need to order a drain bolt washer from nissan. The drain plug is located under the car, almost directly under the drivers seat. It is a 17mm bolt that is screwed into a large black pan. To fill you open the hood, and remove the transmission dip stick. You fill the tranny from there. You will need a pretty skinny funnel. The tranny will take approx 4L. (a rebuild will take more) The change is very easy. Easier than changing your oil. No filter to change.
> 
> if you pm me your email address, I will send you the relevant pages out of the service manual.


hi! I have Nissan x trail 2004, I just wanted to know to how far (km) can I change the transmission fluid

thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Love to answer your question, but I do not understand it. When was the last time transmission fluid was changed?


----------



## Meez (Feb 3, 2016)

*Shell Spiral X ATF5*

Hi, I just changed my trans oil 2 days ago and i,'m using Shell Spiral X ATF5. It's fully synthetic and makes gear shift super smooth. 

I also installed thermostat and temp gauge to measure my gear oil temperature. I'm surprised when an old atf reached 100C. Wayyy beyond Nissan temperature spec. The Shell synthetic oil also didn't cure this problem so I installed an oil cooler instead.

Now I'm very happy with result. My atf temp are now following Nissan recommendation which is 50-80C.

Regards


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Meez, that is good stuff. I am curious how you measured the temp of your transmission fluid? And I am curious what it is exactly you installed? Hopefully you can provide a bit of write up as to what you did.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi fellow X-Trail fans, 

Do any of you know whether or not in a T30 GX 2007/8 we can use the conventional (i.e not CVT) automatic transmission fluid (Nissan Matic-D MERCONTM DEXRON TMIIV) in the power steering (DEXRON TMIII). There is a letter difference, V and I. I'd be very grateful. 

Cheers, BRIAN


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Brian. No T30 version uses a CVT transmission. They came with either a 5-speed manual or a geared 4AT. You can use the same fluid as the AT for the power steering. Its been written up before. Easiest is to use a turkey baster to suck out as much of the old fluid you can through the power steering reservoir and replace with new ATF fluid. I have done mine twice and used the Castrol Multi transmission fluid for Japanese vehicles, which was a semi-synthetic and getting harder to find now. I think the newer Castrol ATF is now fully synthetic, and that could be used as well. Just don't make a mistake and buy CVT fluid.

As for that final letter V vs I, I have no clue other than to suspect its a later formulation with some slightly modified additives.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi MIKE, Many thanks for your prompt reply. In fact I bought the GX model as the newer model had CVT, which I don't trust - any belt eventually needs replacing. At the time, I didn't know about the Ts, 30 and 31. I've made a kind of turkey baster using a plastic hose, a large syringe and a one-way ball valve. I made it to remove excess fluid from the gearbox. Now I'll take your tip to use it to remove fluid from the steering reservoir. The only problem is that I don't know if the present fluid is the mineral or synthetic type. I also don't even know which type I've bought: Petrobras Dexron III. Due to the lack of information, I'm worried about damaging the steering system.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Dexron III is the right fluid. I will assume this is what you have Lubrax ATF TDX ? Lubrificantes Petrobras

That should be fine. Go for the change.


----------

